# Do I look skinny?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Maybe Im just paranoid. This frog doesnt seem to gain any weight. Eats like a horse though... Then again is a male so maybe wont get fat?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

looks like a healthy male to me


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks slender, but healthy. 
I prefer a frog to be on the healthy-skinny side than the fat side.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks great to me.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, looks fine.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

the people have spoken! he's healthy, alright!

I guess Im just paranoid of my frogs being skinny.

Thanks guys,

C


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Feed it more Chris...Obesity is in. Havent you looked around town recently? :wink: 

Shawn


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good to me too...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good to me as well...


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Amazing what a couple phoenix worms will do...


















And yes Shawn, obesity is the new fad it seems! Just look at THIS! 










Glad mah boy is healthy. I think he's possibly one of the best Rivs Ive seen.

C


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Fat is not healthy, and many times overweight frogs will not breed and are susceptible to belly rub and other things which are also harmful or deadly.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Fat is not healthy, and many times overweight frogs will not breed and are susceptible to belly rub and other things which are also harmful or deadly.


All kidding aside, Kyle is right. Obesity leads to early death in many species, and I've heard comments from long time froggers that breeding success can be adversely affected as well..."Lean and Mean". 

Your sips look in great shape...the leuc needs a treadmill. :wink: 

"Belly rub" :shock: Now that is a new one for the First Aid thread :wink: ......"for your morbidly obese animals, apply coco butter 3x/ day between the legs and on the sensitive underbelly to avoid chaffing and belly rug burn" :wink:  

S


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Shawn - lol... is that professional advice from an athlete or a doctor?

lol


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Fat is not healthy, and many times overweight frogs will not breed and are susceptible to belly rub and other things which are also harmful or deadly.


Cool, so now that we have established whats fat, skinny, fit, trim, etc., what does a nominally body proporated male/female frog look like? 

I know there are many variations of whats fat and whats not so whats ideal body mass? Going by the above observations, I gotta put my frogs on a diet.

Cheers,

C


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The frog looked great in the first pictures.


----------

